# New Toy!!!!!!!



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I was browsing the local repo online auction site and came across a BRAND NEW UNUSED Woods PHD35 post hole digger with a 12" industrial auger. Starting bid was $50. In the end we bid $590 and won it. I am going to trade the 12" in on a 9", but I am very happy with my purchase. I know that the power unit itself retails for $950 and the auger is $260, so I think I got a good deal.

My question is how to stand it up when not using it. I have seen stands, but can't track one down and I have seen people just dig a hole and unhook it with the auger still in there. INPUT PLEASE???

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is not mine. I forgot where I found it at otherwise I would give the credit to whomever built this.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is another less complicated version.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like you got a good deal SP! Do you have any projects in mind for this or is it one of those cool things to have handy?

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We have about 2 miles of 20yr old oak fence that has to be replaced and quite frankly I am sick of hand digging holes. The project is not ready yet, but it is always nice to play around a bit before the real work starts.

Does anyone think I will have any issues running the PHD35 with a 9" auger on my tractor?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Depending upon how "cooperative" the ground is you may want to look into a "down pressure kit. 

Look on pages 74 and 75 of the parts manual.

http://www.landpride.com/ari/attach/lp/public/manuals/317-048p.pdf

Also remember that the pto has NO reverse so be judicious with when and how down pressure is applied.

I think I would prefer to have a manual handle or bar on the PHD to control down pressure with but if you don't have a qualified helper, this may not be practical. 

They also show a storage stand on page 82 but they are not cheap.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

If I need down pressure I will probably rig up something that I can hang weights on

I have some spare rebar laying around that I may weld together to make a stand or I could try and find something suitable down at the junkyard.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, another question:

The dealer told us that there were three different kinds of augers that could be on the digger. How do I tell which one I have? it is a 12" with cutting teeth and a spindle on the end.
I noticed there was a significant price difference in the different augers and I want to trade it for a 9".

I have had previous experience with this dealer and I wouldn't put it past them to try and pull a fast one on us by telling us we have the light duty one if we really don't. They are the place where I bought the Simplicity and I would prefer not to do bussiness with them, but they are the closest dealer and are right on the way to work.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Talked to the dealer today, would you beleive that they want $150 dollars to trade a brand new 12" auger for a brand new 9" one? CRAZY %^&*(*&^ ARDS.

I guess I'll just stick with the 12", It will give me more room to finess the post once it is in the hole. 

Has anyone else noticed that in the past couple days this site has really come alive. Its Frickin AWESOME


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Has anyone else noticed that in the past couple days this site has really come alive. Its Frickin AWESOME *


Works for me!  :tractorsm :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As far as the 12 inch auger, yes that is on the large side for standard fence posts but it will allow you to dig a hole easier for corner and gate posts. It will work well for planting trees too.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:ditto: 

I would think that the 12" would be more useful unless you have really hard rocky soil. Then the smaller diameter might work better. I would love to pick up one of those for that price. They seem like you could find lots of stuff to do with them once you're done putting in fence post. 

Andy

Of course we love action pictures!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!!

Took it off the trailer this morning, hooked it up, and dug a hole. its alot easier than the little scissor diggers . Don't worry about us running out of projects, there is enough fence to last us a lifetime and by the time it is replaced we'll have to start all over


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations SP on the new addition!

Andy


----------

